# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] D2R - Jieguan Bot - Best Diablo 2 Resurrected bot on the market!

## GetGud

delete this thread

----------


## snow21

someone test this bot?

----------


## Aphro

we have more than 500 users. after your purchase you can join the discord.

----------


## sed-

> someone test this bot?


Yea, i personally use this bot and its amazing lol. It some how keeps getting better an better with ever update and i have had zero regrets. I ended up buying life time key i liked it so much lol. Imo this hands down best bot when it comes to d2 and the dev is such an amazing/hard working guy. Am not going to lie at first i did start off small like try out his hack before bot and loved hack so much made me feel better about the bot. After i tried the bot it was love from first site lol. Its a pure packet based bot and if anyone used kol back in the day, thats the best way to describe it, but dont get it confused as its not kolbot.

----------


## CreativeXtent

d2hackit bot is what i like to call it LOL.
i love more bots are coming out and this one seems rockin.
Price is a bit steep for me though. $60 per month :/

----------


## Dotaflame

This looks a lot like a scam considering you require people to pay in Crypto....

----------


## CreativeXtent

> This looks a lot like a scam considering you require people to pay in Crypto....


Sed- vouched for it. So i am pretty sure its not a scam. The crypto is so most kids who purchase don't have their parents reverse charges. or so scammers do not.

----------


## gamemaste789

aphro takes crypto and just bans ur discord user

----------


## CreativeXtent

> aphro takes crypto and just bans ur discord user


do you have proof?

----------


## RevKTL

> do you have proof?


Seems like a bad acussation.

----------


## TehVoyager

Theres a whole subforum here for disputes. if theres a legit claim of scamming, post there with your evidence. otherwise, hush.

(not endorsing this, or discrediting, just stating theres ways to go about reporting this)

----------


## hollywoodjack

> we have more than 500 users. after your purchase you can join the discord.


What difference from lite and full version?

----------


## GetGud

This is not true lol, come with proof, we're dealing only in crypto bcs we respect privacy of our developers and we're looking to marry our developers and not loose them after couple of months of cooperation. Crypto makes it secure and neat, and thats the only reason we're dealing with it.  :Smile: 
@hollywoodjack lite does not support all the acts, and full version does.

----------


## CretanBull

> Yea, i personally use this bot and its amazing lol. It some how keeps getting better an better with ever update and i have had zero regrets. I ended up buying life time key i liked it so much lol. Imo this hands down best bot when it comes to d2 and the dev is such an amazing/hard working guy. Am not going to lie at first i did start off small like try out his hack before bot and loved hack so much made me feel better about the bot. After i tried the bot it was love from first site lol. Its a pure packet based bot and if anyone used kol back in the day, thats the best way to describe it, but dont get it confused as its not kolbot.


Does it have scripts like sololevel? How's everyone leveling their bots? Looking to get back into the game after years...just got Starlink and can finally play lol.

----------


## phantasm0321

> Does it have scripts like sololevel? How's everyone leveling their bots? Looking to get back into the game after years...just got Starlink and can finally play lol.


as i tested a few hours ago, no sololeveling

I'm using another one has

----------


## EdWilliams

Can I use barb?

----------


## Vuxiu

Can i see what build is paladin using? I want to complete full build before purchasing




> .

----------


## IAmJesseTDI

Trial possible?

----------


## intellilogic

Does it run Nihlathak w/ baal runs? Does it get exp shrines on runs? Does it send discord messages? Will it be able to do terror zones? (this will matter)

----------


## splitdogg

I see there's other resellers of Jieguan bot (not sure if I should name them here), but I'm wondering what's the difference between your bot and theirs? Are they the same except for price? I see yours is less expensive per month.

----------


## ooeygooey888

why did the lifetime membership get disabled?

----------


## d2r-bot

Is life time key avail?

----------


## Vuxiu

Almost everyone was banned using this bot

----------


## Pathagarus

The good: The bot works.

The bad: Really poor communication from the dev team, currently detectable, bot has been down for 3 days with no word from dev team, cost $50 for assist bot, $75 for full bot, and another $1 to use the launch interface, currently no GUI - you have to select all your setting via a word document.

Overall I think it has potential but I wouldn't recommend it or probably use it again any time soon.

----------


## GameAssist

> Almost everyone was banned using this bot


what is it "Almost everyone"- where is the proof? or just pissed off?

----------

